
Such Evil 3D Particles - hccampos
https://c1.goote.ch/30e6e44dfc0e4c3eabd4fc07383ec327.scene/
======
vardump
Instantly crashed WebGL on Windows 10 Chrome 47.0.2526.73.

Runs nicely on Microsoft Edge.

Looks nice.

~~~
hccampos
Could you try again? It has been updated to a new version that should work
better.

~~~
vardump
Still crashes (well, actually "WebGL snag") with Chrome. GTX 560 Ti, nvidia
driver version 10.18.13.5354.

